# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Հայկական սպորտ >  5-րդ համահայկական խաղեր

## yerevanci

Րոպեներ  անց  Հրազդան  մարզադաշտում  հանդիսավոր  կերպով  կմեկնարկվի  հինգերորդ  համահայկական  խաղերը:  Առաջարկում  եմ  այս  թեմայում  քննարկել  ինչպես  խաղերի  ընթացքը,  այնպես  էլ  խաղերի  նշանակությունն  ու  կարևորությունը

Բացմանը  կարող  եք  հետևել  Առաջին  ալիքի  ուղիղ  եթերով  21:30-ին  կամ  ինտերնետային  կայքով http://armtv.com/online/eng/?live=1

*ՀԳ:*  ոնց  նայեցի,  նման  թեմա  չգտա,  եթե  ուշադիր  չեմ  եղել,  ապա  մոդերներին  կխնդրեմ  թեմանները  միավորել

----------

Nare-M (15.08.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

Երեւանի Վազգեն Սարգսյանի անվան Հանրապետական ստադիոնում տեղի ունեցավ 5-րդ Համահայկական խաղերի բացման արարողությունը: Ծանրամարտի աշխարհի չեմպիոն Տիգրան Մարտիրոսյանը վառեց գլխավոր ջահը, իսկ Խաղերը բացված հայտարարեց Հայաստանի վարչապետ Տիգրան Սարգսյանը:

5-րդ Համահայկական խաղերի մասնակիցների թիվը ռեկորդային է` 125 քաղաքների 3 հազար մարզիկեր: Խաղերի ծրագրում ընդգրկված են ֆուտբոլ, ֆուտզալ, բասկետբոլ, վոլեյբոլ, թենիս, սեղան թենիս, աթլետիկա, լող, բադմինտոն եւ շախմատ մարզաձեւերը:

news.am

----------

Lusinamara (14.08.2011), Nare-M (15.08.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

Երեկ ֆուտբոլի ակադեմիայի դահլիճում տեղի ունեցավ 5-րդ Համահայկան խաղերի *ֆուտզալի* մրցաշարի ամենակենտրոնական հանդիպումներից մեկը: Միմյանց դեմ դաշտ դուրս եկան Սան Պաուլոյի և Մոսկվայի թիմերը:

Առաջին խաղակեսում թիմերը փոխանակեցին մեկ գնդակ: Նախ հաշիվը բացեցին Մոսկվայի ֆուտզալիստները, այնուհետև առաջին կեսի ավարտից առաջ Սան Պաուլոյին հաջողվեց հավասարեցնել խաղի հաշիվը: 1-1
Երկրորդ կեսում չափազանց շատ էին հեռահար հարվածները: Հիմնականում հարվածում էին Մոսկվայի ներկայացուցիչները:
Սան Պաուլոյի դարպասապահի սխալի հետևանքով Մոսկվան տուգանային հարվածի իրավունք ձեռք բերեց, որը անվրեպ իրացվեց: 2-1
Մոսկվան հաղթեց 2-1 հաշվով:

totalfootball.am

----------

Nare-M (15.08.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

Երեկ մեկնարկեց 5-րդ Համահայկական խաղերի *ֆուտբոլի* մրցաշարը: Ֆուտբոլի ակադեմիայում կայացած մեկնարկային խաղում միմյանց հետ մրցեցին Բուենոս Այրեսն ու Թբիլիսին: Խաղան անցավ բավականին լարված պայքարում: Բուենոս Այրեսի ֆուտբոլիստները շատ դրվագներում կոպիտ էին խաղում: Բուենոս Այրեսի թիմը մեծ աջակցություն էր ստանում իր երկրպագուների կեղմից:
Առաջին կեսն ավարտվեց առանց դարպասի գրավման: 0-0

Երկրորդ կեսի առաջին տասը րոպեներին հիմնականում գրոհում էին Բուենոս Այրեսի ֆուտբոլիստները, սակայն նրանց վերջին հարվածները չէր ստացվում: Հանդիպման մնացած ժամանակահատվածում թբիլիսցիները սկսեցին ավելի վստահ գործել և մի քանի վտանգավոր պահեր ստեղծեցին:
Խաղավարտից երեք րոպե առաջ տուգանայինի խաղարկումից հետո Թբիլիսիին հաջողվեց խփել հաղթական գոլը: 1-0

totalfootball.am

----------

Nare-M (15.08.2011)

----------


## yerevanci

http://www.armsport.am/am/news/3/39/24761/

----------


## yerevanci

http://www.armsport.am/am/news/3/17/24760/

----------


## yerevanci

Երևան-Արմավիր                             7:2
Շահին Շահր -  Բեյրութ                     3:2
Թեհրան -  Նոր Հաճն                        6:3
Սասուն - Մանչեստեր                       6:2
Փարիզ - Ալավերդի                          3:12
Անթիլիաս- Նիկոզիա                        4 :1
Գյումրի - Կորդոբա                          7:3
Բաղդադ - Ուրմիա_                         5:3
Բուենոս Այրես - Բ. Նեկլինովկա          2:3
Ստամբուլ - Վիեննա                        8:0
Նինոծմինդա - Արթիկ                       7:13  
Սպիտակ - Թբիլիսի                         4 :3
Վանաձոր - Մարսել                         22:2
Կիև - Ախլցխա                               23:0
Սան Պաուլո - Մոսկվա                     1:2
Քյամշլի - Հրազդան                         1:13

----------


## yerevanci

*Վոլեյբոլ կանայք*
Սևան-Չալդիր                    0։3
Աշտարակ - Մինսկ             3։0
Երևան-Գլենդել                  3։0
Թեհրան-Սան Պաուլո          3։1
Բուենոս Այրես-Քյոլն            3։0
Թբիլիսի-Ստեփանակերտ      0։3
Ստամբուլ-Լա Կանյադա       3։1

*Վոլեյբոլ տղամարդիկ*
Եղեգնաձոր-Քյոլն                3։0
Թբիլիսի-Վիեննա                3։0
Մեծամոր-Ախալքալակ         3։0
Գյումրի-Ստեփանակերտ      0։3

----------


## yerevanci

http://www.armsport.am/am/news/3/20/24764/

----------

